# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik hierdoor zwanger raken???

## lauratjuh88

Hallo,

Mijn vriend en ik hebben pas paar x op een stiekeme plek elkaar gemasturbeerd. Alleen was het niet vlees op vlees maar ik door zijn
onderbroek heen en hij door de mijne. Zou het kunnen dat ik toch 
zwanger raak door de stof heen?? Ik voelde alleen dat zijn onderbroek
vochtig was en mijn handen waren ook niet echt nat..Ik moet rond begin van de maand ongesteld worden en ik ben vreselijk bang dat ik zwanger ben. 
misschien helemaal niet nodig...maar ik zit er maar mee...

kusjes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey,

ik denk niet dat je zwanger bent hoor, van een beetje masturberen en wrijven raak je niet zwanger.

Dus maak je maar geen zorgen. Maar zorg wel dat, als je over gaat op de daad, je het veilig doet!

Xx

----------

